# Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!



## Dok (10. März 2005)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard Mitglieder und Gäste, 
in diesem Jahr wird Anglerboard.de 5 Jahre alt, viel hat sich in dieser Zeit auf dieser Seite getan. So ist aus einem einfachen kleinen Forum für Angler ein doch recht beachtliches Portal geworden.

Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen euch nochmals alle zu unserer Geburtstagsfeier im Rahmen des offiziellen Anglerboardtreffens 2005  einzuladen. Nähere Informationen dazu wird das Festkomitee in nächster Zeit bekannt geben.

Die Entwicklung von Anglerboard.de ist während dieser 5 Jahre nie stehen geblieben. So wurden wir immer wieder vor kleine und große Herausforderungen gestellt. Meist deswegen weil die Besucherzahl schlicht und ergreifend die eingesetzte Technik an Ihre Grenzen brachte. So haben wir inzwischen 3 Softwarewechsel, sowie 4 Serverwechsel erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht und das stehts immer unter der Übernahme aller Daten, was nicht immer ganz einfach gewesen ist.

Diesmal hieß die Aufgabe: “Ein neues Gesicht muß her!“. 
Das Gesicht dieser Seite ist im Laufe der letzten 5 Jahre langsam gewachsen. Leider bin ich kein Grafikprofi, so das mir einfach der Mut und die Ideen fehlten, dem Anglerboard endlich ein einheitliches harmonisches Design zu geben.
Die Vorgaben waren: 
- ein neues Professionelleres Design der Seiten
- und das Bewahren des über die Jahre entstandenen Stiles (Wiedererkennung)
- kein (großer) Zeitdruck

Noch kurzen Überlegen sagte rob zu, und so kam es das sich unser Boardie und Moderator rob dieser Aufgabe stellte und sie nach der Meinung des gesamten AB-Teams mit Bravour gemeistert hat!

Ursprünglich wollten wir alle neuen Angebote komplett fertig stellen. Leider zeigt sich dass dies doch noch Zeit brauchen würde. 
Ich möchte nun aber weder rob noch mich länger auf die Folter spannen wie der neue Style ankommen wird. 

Wir sind uns bewusst das eine Änderung einer gewohnten „Umgebung“ nicht nur auf Zustimmung stoßen wird. Es ist unmöglich es allen die sich auf dem Anglerboard tummeln recht zu machen. 
Daher haben wir uns dazu entschlossen dass *alle z.Z. verfügbaren Boardstyles erhalten und wählbar bleiben!*

Der neue Default-Style wird einer sein der das Forum in einem „Frame“ voll in das neue Design integriert. Eine Alternative dazu wird sein, nur den neuen Header (Kopf) zu wählen, oder unverändert alle Styles die es jetzt schon gibt. So kann jeder für sich entscheiden wie er sein Anglerboard haben möchte. 

*So könnt Ihr den Style wieder ändern!*


Folgende Dinge kommen in den nächsten Wochen nach dem Designwechsel:
- der Anglerboard-Fanshop
- eine GPS-Datenbank
- Ein neues Forum „Angeln auf TerraNova“, das von den Machern der Sendung betreut wird. Anglerboard.de stellt somit das offizielle Forum für das Anglerfernsehen.

Mir bleibt jetzt nur noch euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß zu wünschen, und lasst euch einfach überraschen! 
Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Was lange wärt, wird endlich gut))
Herzlichen Dank vor allem an rob und Dok für die viele Arbeit.
Bin mal gespant wies bei den Boardies und unseren Besuchern ankommt.


----------



## Sailfisch (10. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ich darf auch schonmal ankündigen, daß das was ich bis dato gesehen habe wirklich klasse ist. Da kann man den Kollegen nur herzlich danken. Aber auch mein Vorposter ist ja in Sachen Terra Nova nicht ganz unbeteiligt, also auch Dir herzlichen Dank!


----------



## ShogunZ (10. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Find es auch echt Klasse, was ihr alle da auf die Beine gestellt habt.
Macht weiter so, die ansteigende Member- und Besucherzahl beweist es Euch.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Palometta (10. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Na dann mal los  :m 

Die GPS-Datenbank kommt grade recht   


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Na das sieht doch gut aus, es grünt so grün :q  der Frühling ist da.....zuminstest im Ab #6 |supergri


----------



## René F (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Erst dachte ich, ich bin hier falsch ;-)

Nee, ist echt klasse!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



> So kann jeder für sich entscheiden wie er sein Anglerboard haben möchte.


Das hab ich auch gleich wieder rückgeändert. Diese Riesen weissen placken in den Threads zwischen dem head und den posts sollen ja nicht dafür sorgen, dass ich ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Scrollfinger bekomme.

Ist das beabsichtigt, dass die Posts erst unter der linken Navigationsleiste anfangen?

P.S. ich fahre 1600x1200 Auflösung mit MS-IE. da wird das Board auch ziemlich schmal...



Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, finde ich das Neue Design auch ziemlich grün, und die Hintergrundgestaltung hätte ich auch befischt gelassen. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bine (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Super!! Danke Dok  :m  für Deine unschlagbare, tolle Arbeit in den letzten 5 Jahren und Danke rob  :m  für das neue Gesicht des AB´s!!!  :m  :m  :m 

Für mich ist und bleibts das Beste Forum überhaupt!!  #6  #6


----------



## junior (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Mir gefällts sehr gut. Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Arbeit !


----------



## snofla (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

ich finds ok #6 

muss sich halt daran gewöhnen und wems nicht gefällt der kanns ja ändern :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Sieht toll aus das neue "Outfit".
Das AB ist und bleibt die Nr.1 #6  #6  #6


----------



## MelaS72 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

eben habe ich auch gedacht, ich hätte den falschen Link erwischt. Aber dann präsentierte sich mein geliebtes AB in neuem Kleid.

Suuuuper, gefällt mir sehr gut! Weiter so!


----------



## honeybee (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ich dachte auch ich bin verkehrt, als sich die Startseite öffnete. Und da wir leider nur mir ISDN "hier" sind, muss ich sagen, das sie Startseite ziemlich lange braucht zum laden|kopfkrat  

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch:m


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Klasse Arbeit.

dank an alle die daran mitgewirkt haben


----------



## nikmark (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig !

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Deswegen gibts ja auch die alten Styles noch - Jedem das Seine )))


----------



## Lofote (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Tolle Sache das neu Gesicht des Board`s!!
Das habt ihr so richtig gut hinbekommen#6#6

Die Männer`s mit ner Rot-Grün Sehschwäche werden da auch Ihren Spaß dran haben:q:q:q

Lofote


----------



## Pete (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

erst mal meinen allergrößten respekt dem rob, der sich hier in den letzten wochen enorm die a.......... aufgerissen hat....wer das schon mal gemacht hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche...
dass es nicht allen auf anhieb gefällt, war doch auch klar...die optionen der styles sind somit wieder um ein paar varianten reicher geworden....soll doch jeder seinen liebling fahren und gut ist...



im übrigen ist seit eben der neuen fanshop "oben"...super sache, dok!!!


----------



## Dok (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Danke Pete für den Hinweis. Der Fanshop wird nämlich noch ein paar Tage brauchen, ich will erst die Ware hier haben!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig !
> 
> Nikmark


 
hab die Kiste direkt wieder ausgemacht da ich an FREMDEN GERÄT sitze 
& wollte nicht schuld sein...#t !
nun weiß ich ja was SACHE ist...

& der Mensch ist halt auch ein Gewohnheitstier !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

@ hechthunter:
Das wird mit Sicherheit nicht nur Dir so gehen)))


----------



## Jirko (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

...hab unterschrieben pete ... da muß man unserem rob nen ganz digges danke rüberschieben, für soviel fleiß und engagement... hut ab mein kleiner ösi #6... und da man(n) ja eh die option hat, den alten style weiterhin nutzen zu können, kann sich jeder boardie seinen eigenen eyecatcher raussuchen... pöööörfekt #6


----------



## Skipper47 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ich finde das neue Gesicht super, danke für die Arbeit.


----------



## kanalbulle (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Gefällt mir auch gut #6  - leider habe ich einen Scrollbalken mehr wie vorher  
Warum hat man nicht noch andere - freiwillige - bemüht ?
Das wär doch bestimmt nen irrer Wettbewerb geworden.
Bei den Profis die hier "an Board" sind" !?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



> Das wär doch bestimmt nen irrer Wettbewerb geworden.
> Bei den Profis die hier "an Board" sind" !?


Weils ne Katastrophe gibt, wenn zu viele gute Ideen kommen und man am Ende nicht weiss, für was man sich entscheiden soll.


----------



## Yupii (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

ich war heute morgen drin, bin gerade wieder auf das Anglerboard gestoßen und habe zuerst gedacht: schxxxxx, was hat deine Kiste denn jetzt wieder angestellt....:r
aber ab und zu bin ich auch Blitzmerker:q.
Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr gut#6#6#6.
Danke für die Mühe.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Angler-NRW (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Kriegte im ersten Moment einen Schrecken  |supergri .
Aber jetzt finde ich es wirklich gelungen und klasse #6  :m  |laola: 
Danke an alle, die das Board möglich machen. #6 

MFG Basti  |wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Weils ne Katastrophe gibt, wenn zu viele gute Ideen kommen und man am Ende nicht weiss, für was man sich entscheiden soll.


Das halte ich für eine "Ausrede" !
Man kann doch selber wählen - wie jetzt auch !
Und in dem Feld da unten ist doch noch genug platz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



> Das halte ich für eine "Ausrede"


Darfst Du gerne, ist aber keine.

Zum einen weils ja nicht nur ums Design, sondern auch um die dahinter stehende Technik geht, (weil ja alles wie gewohnt funktionieren soll).

Zum anderen gehts ja nicht (nur) um den "Platz unten", sondern dass man sich entscheiden muss und ja nicht einfach alles unten reinpacken will, was jemand gerade so einfällt.

Es bleibt aber jedem unbenommen, entsprechende Entwürfe an Dok weiterzuleiten.


----------



## Pete (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

so isses, tom...mit dem mund isses zudem immer recht einfach...habs beim projekt jahres-ab-dvd gemerkt...alle riefen: tolle idee...bin dabei usw....unterm strich hab ich dann lediglich von drei (!!!) boardies zuarbeit bekommen...zu wenig, um etwas vernünftiges draus zu machen...


----------



## Dok (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Wir basteln z.Z. noch an ein paar Kinderkrankheiten, die vor allem Mac-User betreffen.


----------



## haukep (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Erstmal meinen größten Respekt für die viele Arbeit #6#6#6#6

Ich habe mir das Style aber auch zurückgeändert, weil ich a.: es einfach besser finde und weil ich b.: sowieso sehr konservativ bin 

Schön, dass es diese Möglichkeit weiterhin gibt!!!#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Reisender (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ok Ok ich gebe es zu!!! ich habe es nicht bemerkt das hier was geändert wurde.(schäm):g  aber wie ich es gesehen habe!:q war ich von so viel können erstmal 2 Std. total fertig mit den nerven|uhoh: als ich wieder zu mir kam, habe ich sofort 150 leute angerufen, 60 briefe geschrieben, mich in zig foren angemeldet um denen zu sagen und zu zeigen was wir für schaffer hier bei uns haben....ich finde es einfach klasse !!.....so genug geschleimt, werde nun mittagessen #h #h 

Grüße an alle die bei der gestaltung mit von der partie waren..|wavey:


----------



## rob (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

genau!es kann sich ja jeder aussuchen welchen style er bevorzugt.
somit sollte eigentlich jeder auf seine rechnung kommen.für die einen bleibt es wie es ist und die anderen bekommen etwas neues.
mein lieblingsstyle ist der ab neu ohne navi

wir werden auch die bilder im head rägelmässig austauschen.
ca alle drei monate.
wenn es dann wieder so weit ist,könnt ihr mir gerne eurer lieblingsbild schicken und ich bau es dann oben mit ein.dazu werd ich dann einen beitrag aufmachen.
lg aus wien
rob

ps: einige kinderkrankheiten haben wir noch zum ausmärzen,aber das bekommen wir schon hin.habe am mac ein ähnliches darstellungproblem wie holger/hans dampf.da wird das forum nach unten gedrückt.aber nur im style mit der navi.
aber des wird scho,es ist in arbeit


----------



## soeketroete (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Mein erster Eindruck: SUPER!!!
 #6  #6  #r  #r  #r  #6  #6


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ich finde es hier nun sehr übersichtlich. Mir sind grad Sachen begegnet, die hatte ich noch nicht so entdeckt. Mitangeldatei, Kutterliste, Wetterservice, Freunde im Netz... 
Da steckt viel Zeit und Mühe drin! Und gute Ideen#6 
Für was Neues bin ich immer zu haben, jede Umstellung regt ja auch die Neugier an. Grün ist okay, bei blau habe ich schnell Kopfschmerzen vor der Flimmerkiste.


----------



## ollidi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hab ich mich erschreckt!. :q

Aber auf den zweiten Blick kann ich nur sagen: Lob und Anerkennung den Machern.
Meinen Geschmack habt Ihr getroffen. Man muß sich zwar noch ein wenig durchsuchen, aber der Gesamteindruck ist gut.


----------



## cockatrice77 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Das neue Design bringt wirklich ein gr0ßes Plus bei der Übersichtlichkeit. Allerdings ist mir das ganze doch leider viel zu grün... 
Trotzem  :m


----------



## Robert (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Nach dem ersten Schreck gefällt es mir auch ganz gut.
Allerdings hab ich folgende Punkte noch nicht gefunden:
Profil
Benutzer
Kalender
Die sind bei der klassischen Darstellung oben in der Leiste.
Hab ich die Punkte nur übersehen??

Einen kleinen Fehler hab ich gefunden:
Auf der linken Seite "Adresslisten - Basteln" führt zu einer Übersicht der Reiseveranstalter.

Ansonsten - RESPEKT !

Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

AB neu ohne NAV find ich sehr geil #6 #6 #6 

Ist ja nicht die erste Änderung, die ich mitmache.... am Anfang denkt man immer oh Gott... und nach 2 Wochen weiß man gar nicht mehr wie das alte ausgesehen hat


----------



## Techniker_07 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hallo erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Gesicht,
sieht gut aus, aber ein paar Anregungen hät ich schon noch,

- Der grosse Abstand zwischen Kopfzeile und Thread stört sehr beim scrollen.
- Die linke, grüne Navigationsspalte sollte etwas besser strukturiert sein (sieht alles gleich aus)


Aber es ist ja bestimmt noch noch nicht alles fertig..

Gruss Karl


----------



## rob (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

hey karl!
scroll mal ganz nach unten.da findest du links eine box in der du die verschiedenen styles anwählen kannst.nimm dort den "ab neu ohne navi".dann müsste es für dich passen!
lg rob


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Es ist einfach die beste Gelegenheit und deshalb nutze ich sie, um los zu werden, was man gar nicht oft genug los werden kann:

Allen Machern und Gestaltern, allen Sponsoren und Supportern, allen die stets und ständig dazu beitragen, das "unser" Anglerboard das bleibt, was es ist, ein ganz ganz dickes

*DANKE !!!*


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Finds gut!


----------



## uer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

#h doc u. rob,


erstmal mein bestes kompliment zur neuen seite,#6 
es muß euch viel arbeit u. mühe gekostet haben, aber mir hat das alte erscheinungsbild besser gefallen u. ich habe wieder umgeschalten - entschuldigt

ich finds einfach zuuuuuu grüüüüün und es sticht gleich so ins auge, aber wenn jeder seine lieblingsseite sich aussuchen kann is das ja mehr als OK |laola: 

:s


----------



## tidecutter (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

respekt für den mut zur veränderung!  #6 
allerdings sind mir drei sachen aufgefallen.  |kopfkrat 

zu erst vielleicht ein bißchen viel grün |uhoh: , dann ist der seitenaufbau jetzt deutlich langsamer  |rolleyes und die threads erscheinen auf einer geringeren breite. rechts hab ich einen dicken weißen streifen, in dem nichts steht (scrollen, scrollen, scrollen). #t 

gruß tidecutter


----------



## BodenseeRudi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ihr Bösen vom Anglerboard ihr klaut mir meine Zeit mich mit anderen sinnvollen Dingen zu beschäftigen.


Suuper Layout !!!!  Alles neu macht der Mai.  Wann kommt er bald ?

Rudi


----------



## theactor (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

HI,

Super Arbeit!
Das mit dem etwas langsameren Seitenaufbau ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Der einzige Grund, weswegen ich wieder auf "VB3-Default" gewechselt habe, ist das schöne Blau! Das erinnert mich eher an Wasser und Angeln als Grün  #6


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Prima! #6


----------



## rob (11. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Super Arbeit!
> Das mit dem etwas langsameren Seitenaufbau ist mir auch aufgefallen.
> Der einzige Grund, weswegen ich wieder auf "VB3-Default" gewechselt habe, ist das schöne Blau! Das erinnert mich eher an Wasser und Angeln als Grün  #6




hey actor!
hab auch zuerst was in blau gebastelteventuell wird es das auch mal zum auswählen geben.
guckst du 
:mist aber nur ein bild/entwurf,da hat sich ja einiges geändert.
alles andere werden wir noch ausbessern.das ist normal.ich kann vorerst mal den style ab neu ohne navi empfehlen.der funzt einwandfrei und ist auch flott.lg rob


----------



## theactor (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hi,

@rob: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Genialst! Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es ihn bald "zur Auswahl" gibt!
Dann bin ich *sofort* dabei!  #6


----------



## Palometta (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hi Rob,
das macht mal nen ganz starken Eindruck  #6  #6 

Ich steh' auch mehr auf "gedeckte Farben" also mach hin  |supergri 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## atair (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Genial, wat ihr da gemacht habt! Ein dicket "Danke schön" dafür!!!!!!!!
Wenn det Blaue fertig ist, nehme ick det sofort..... ))


----------



## atair (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Mann, Palometta, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## Palometta (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



			
				atair schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, Palometta, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!



Dankääää  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Cooles Design #6 . Das gefällt mir.


----------



## Tim Truckle (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Danke an DOK und rob! Vieles, was man erst in den Untermenüs suchen mußte, ist jetzt direkt erreichbar.


----------



## Butter (12. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hallo DOK und rob!
Super euer Einsatz für das AB. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich habe trotzdem auf VB 3 zurückgestellt, komme einfach besser damit klar.

Viele Grüße

Butter


----------



## wodibo (13. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Erster Eindruck: Oh  |kopfkrat 
Zweiter Eindruck: mein AB-Classic ist noch da :m

Jetzt bin ich wieder happy #6


----------



## Rausreißer (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hab den Eindruck das hier der Charakter des Forums unter dem Style leidet.

@Thomas9904, für mich ist das Forum der Maßstab meiner Interessen, nicht das Magazin.
Dok, hast schon recht: die Karawane zieht weiter-  

R.R. #h


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Moin !

Also ich finde das neue Layout besser !
Prima ist natürlich das sich jeder aussuchen kann welchen style er angezeigt haben will.Tolle Arbeit !!!!!!


----------



## schlot (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

find das auch sehr gelungen!
Bleib aber "hardliner" treu!
Ansonsten meinen Respekt was hier alles so geleistet wird.


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Da mir der Seitenaufbau auch zu langsam ist hab ich wieder auf AB-Classic gestellt #6 ,obwohl mir die neue Seite auch sehr gefällt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Das habt ihr wirklich ganz toll gemacht.  #h  #6 
Ich bleibe aber trotzdem beim Classic-Style. |wavey:


----------



## bine (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Bin auch ein "Classic-Fan"  #6


----------



## beach (14. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hallo!!

Also mir gefällts ganz gut. Danke auch an Doc u. Rob für ihre tolle Arbeit.
Ist halt immer so wenn ein gewohntes Modell überarbeitet wird. Am Anfang gefällts halt nicht jeden.
Nur Eins: Wieso ist der Seitenaufbau plötzlich sehr langsam?

Gruß 
Beach


----------



## Anni (15. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ich bleib beim alten mich nervt der Seitenstreifen|wavey:


----------



## vk58 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch ein "Classic-Fan" #6


dito#6


----------



## Milano (15. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

#hHallo Doc und Rob,
Erneuerung bestens gelungen; Glückwunsch.#6

Herzliche Grüße und
PETRI HEIL von
Milano


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

@ Dok,
also für mich ist der neue Style weiterhin eher unattraktiv.
Denn Beratern kann ich nicht folgen, die DAS vorgeschlagen haben.
Der Seitenaufbau dauert einfach zu lange.  

Die Motivation der Moderatoren ist rückläufig. 
Wer schreibt wirklich 1000 mal mit Freude das ein 14er Haken zum Rotaugen beim Stippen funktioniert ?

Aber nun mal Ehrlich: Was zählt  ist die schlanke + schnelle Information.

Ich fordere auch den schnellen Bildaufbau für den schnellen Informationszugang. Darum geht es doch, oder?
Schmeiß das Magazin oder die Bildleiste raus. Jedenfalls aus dem Einstiegsbereich/Erstaufruf.


Nix für ungut :g 


R.R.  #h


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Der Neue hat mich von Anfang an überzeugt... Super-Layout!


----------



## blix (28. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Also für mich sieht's aus wie immer!? Ausser der Startseite.
Mach' ich was falsch? Hab' ich was nicht kapiert?


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

hi, 
du kannst ganz unten links das style auswählen.. sieh Anhang


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

@Gernot
wähle den Style Ab-Classic und geh über den Link rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/

dann ist doch alles bestens  #6


----------



## Carlo (28. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Ich bin auch ein Freund vom alten Styling und hab das wieder so eingerichtet , wie es einmal war. 
Aber sagt mal , wo kann ich das Anglerfernsehen anschauen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*



> Aber sagt mal , wo kann ich das Anglerfernsehen anschauen ?


hmmm würds mal am Fernseher probieren :q 

ne mal im Ernst... du meisnt wahrscheinlich Terranova... das kann man nicht übers Internet anschauen... 

wer, wie wann und wo.. erfährst du hier: www.terra-nova.tv


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Also mir gefällt das alte Styling viel besser,aber ich kann es zwar umändern aber er speichert es nicht,jedesmal wenn ich ins AB gehe,hab ich wieder das neue drauf,wie kann man das Speicher?wäre nett wenn mir das einer sagen könnte #6


----------



## angeltreff (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Udo, lasse cookies zu, dann sollte es tun.


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Hi Olaf
Und wie mach ich das? #h


----------



## angeltreff (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

was benutzt Du, Internet Explorer oder Firefox?


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Firefox Olaf #6


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Extras - Einstellungen - Datenschutz - Cookies


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Danke Franz #6


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Bei den Cookis ist ein häckchen vor,muss ich das wegmachen?


----------



## angeltreff (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Nee, dass muss da bleiben, weiter unten bei Gültigkeit: "solange sie gültig sind" - wenn das bei Dir ist liegt es an etwas anderem.


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

was kann es denn noch sein?


----------



## Dok (6. April 2005)

*AW: Anglerboard.de – Großer Relaunch!*

Udo, lege mal den Syle in deinem Profil unter Einstellungen (ganz Unten) fest!


----------

